# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Bruselas llevará a España a los tribunales por su gestión de aguas residuales

## sergi1907

El Ejecutivo comunitario asegura que las autoridades españolas progresan a un ritmo demasiado lento en este ámbito.

Bruselas. (Efe).- La Comisión Europea (CE) llevará a España ante la justicia europea por no garantizar un tratamiento adecuado de las aguas residuales en municipios de Catalunya, Galicia y Andalucía, anunció hoy el Ejecutivo comunitario. Esas deficiencias, según la CE, representan un riesgo para la salud pública, los ríos y el medio marino.
"España se ha quedado atrás en la aplicación del marco legal (de la UE), pues los informes de las autoridades españolas muestran que aún no existe tratamiento adecuado" de las aguas residuales en lugares como Berga, Figueres o Bañolas (Catalunya) ni en Pontevedra, Marín, Poio o Bueu (Galicia), precisó la CE en un comunicado.
En el caso de Bollullos Par del Condado (Andalucía) y las catalanas Abrera y Capellades, la Comisión consideró que, o bien los informes que se han presentado están incompletos, o tampoco se cumplen la normativa de la UE.
El Ejecutivo comunitario recordó que los Estados miembros tienen la obligación de adoptar sistemas adecuados de recogida y tratamiento de las aguas residuales, ya que "las aguas no tratadas representan un riesgo para la salud humana, los ríos y el medio marino".
También destacó que España ya fue advertida por primera vez en 2003 sobre este problema, que afecta a regiones de más de 10.000 habitantes, y aseguró que las autoridades españolas progresan a un ritmo demasiado lento en este ámbito.
Por ello, la Comisión Europea ha decidido remitir el caso al Tribunal de Justicia de la UE por recomendación del comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Asuntos Marítimos y Pesca, Karmenu Vella, explicó en el comunicado.
La Directiva Europea de Tratamiento de Aguas Residuales insta a los países miembros a garantizar que sus ciudades y municipios aplican un tratamiento adecuado de sus aguas residuales, pues "el agua que no se trata puede estar contaminada con bacterias o virus dañinos y representar un riesgo para la salud pública".
Estas aguas además contienen nutrientes como el nitrógeno y el fósforo, que pueden dañar tanto los ríos y el medio marino como la flora y fauna que allí habita.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz3KCzZUI2T

----------

